# Ich baue John ein Haus. [ Is the proper nound acc. or dat. object? ]



## fabio407

Hi,

I've just learned in this thread that both "Ich baue John ein Haus." and "Ich baue für John ein Haus." are correct forms of the same sentence.

According to Dreyer and Schmidt (e.g. "Er gab eine Spende für das Rote Kreuz."), "für" is one of the prepositions that necessarily introduce accusative objects ("Präpositionnen mit dem Akkusativ").

According to Rankin and Wells, [please see attached excerpt of this grammar]

Would you please answer these two questions?

1 -- Considering that  if a pronoun is used in that sentence ("Ich baue mir ein Haus."), one has a dative object and and acussative object and that [ii] "für" is not required in "Ich baue John ein Haus.", in the version of the sentece without the preposition before a proper noun, "John", a "dative of reference" object as would be the pronoun? Or would the preposition "für" be considered implicit, so that it is an accusative object? I haven't found an example with a proper noun in the Grammars that I have.

2 -- Does the same aplly to verbs that are, I think, classified as bitransitive, as "geben"?  [ I couldn't find examples with "geben" + proper nouns in the dictionaries I've consulted.] In other words, would be both "Ich habe John ein Haus gebeben." and "Ich habe für John ein Haus gebeben." correct sentences? Or am I wrong and there no such a classification in German?

I've checked the concept of bitransitive verbs in English Grammar at Wikipedia:

"In grammar, a *ditransitive* (or *bitransitive*) *verb* is a transitive verb whose contextual use corresponds to a subject and two objects which refer to a theme and a recipient. According to certain linguistics considerations, these objects may be called _direct_ and _indirect_, or _primary_ and _secondary_."

I' wondering whether in German there are verbs classified as bitransitive, but whose themes and recipients are not necessarily of different types: both could be accusative objects when the object which refers to a recipient is preceded by a preposition that determines its case as being accusative.

Thanks!


----------



## διαφορετικός

fabio407 said:


> "John", a dative object as would be the pronoun


"John" is a dative object in "Ich baue John ein Haus".



fabio407 said:


> would be both "Ich habe John ein Haus gegeben." and "Ich habe für John ein Haus gebeben." correct sentences?


These sentences have different meanings. Additionally, the sentence with "für" sounds wrong - or at least incomplete.


----------



## Demiurg

fabio407 said:


> 1 -- Considering that if a pronoun is used in that sentence ("Ich baue mir ein Haus."), one has a dative object and and acussative object and that [ii] "für" is not required in "Ich baue John ein Haus.", in the version of the sentece without the preposition before a proper noun, "John", a "dative of reference" object as would be the pronoun? Or would the preposition "für" be considered implicit, so that it is an accusative object? I haven't found an example with a proper noun in the Grammars that I have.



It's a bit more complicated: in "Ich baue John ein Haus", "John" is not a dative object but a so called free dative (dativus commodi / dative of benefit) that can be omitted. "für John" is a prepositional phrase that is also not required - like any other prepositional phrase. The case of the noun depends on the preposition, "für" requires accusative.

_Ich baue ein Haus.
Ich baue John ein Haus._  / _Ich baue meinem Sohn ein Haus_.
_Ich baue ein Haus für John._ / _Ich baue ein Haus für meinen Sohn.
Ich baue ein Haus in den Bergen. _


----------



## Hutschi

fabio407 said:


> "Ich habe John ein Haus gegeben." and "Ich habe für John ein Haus ge*g*eben." correct sentences?





διαφορετικός said:


> These sentences have different meanings. Additionally, the sentence with "für" sounds wrong - or at least incomplete.


I agree. Without context it is wrong.
"Ich habe John ein Haus gegeben." = I gave John a house. John got the house from me.
_*"Ich habe für John ein Haus gegeben.*_" = it has only sense in a very restricted context. John did not receive the house. I gave a house (sacrificed the house) for John to save him. It is similar  in structureto "Er hat für John sein Leben gegeben."
As I said: very restricted context. And it is not even in the Duden. _*I would not use it. *

Ich baue John ein Haus. _is standard German for _Ich baue dem John ein Haus._* 
Note:* "Dem John" is used only in the South, in the North it is considered as wrong or "uneducated". The form with "dem" shows the structure and case here.

But standard is when used with an adjective.

Ich baue* dem *jungen John ein Haus.

---
With "ich" it is clear.

With two names it is more complicate:

Hans baut John ein Haus. - Usually as in English: subject Hans - object John.

But with articles the sequence might change:

Dem fleißigen Hans baut John ein Haus.  John builds a house for the hard working Hans. (I included "fleißigen" to make it standard.)


----------



## Kajjo

fabio407 said:


> both "Ich baue John ein Haus." and "Ich baue für John ein Haus." are correct forms of the same sentence.


This statement is wrong -- and this misconception is the cause for the whole thread.

These are NOT two versions of the same sentence, but TWO distinct sentences with overall similar but slightly different meanings.

As in most languages, you can express the same thought with two different constructions. This does not make the constructions variants of each other. They are distinct.



Demiurg said:


> in "Ich baue John ein Haus", "John" is not a dative object but a so called free dative (*dativus commodi* / dative of benefit) that can be omitted.


 Right!



> "für John" is a *prepositional phrase* that is also not required [...] "für" requires accusative.


 Right!


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> It's a bit more complicated: in "Ich baue John ein Haus", "John" is not a dative object but a so called free dative (dativus commodi / dative of benefit) that can be omitted.



One speaks of a dative object only when the verb requires a dative, e.g.:


> Ein Satzglied im Dativ [...], das vom Verb [...] verlangt wird.
> _Das Buch gehört meinem Freund._





> [Man spricht von] ‘*dativus commodi**’, wenn er durch eine mit _für_ eingeleitete Präpositionalphrase ersetzt werden kann: _Wir bauen unseren Kindern _[_für unsere Kinder_]_ ein Gartenhaus. _
> 
> Dagegen: _Das gehört dir _[*_für dich_].​


Source



> *** Wikipedia
> The *benefactive case* (abbreviated *BEN*, or sometimes *B* when it is a core argument) is a grammatical case used where English would use "for", "for the benefit of", or "intended for", e.g. "She opened the door _for Tom_" or "This book is _for Bob_". The benefactive case expresses that the referent of the noun it marks receives the benefit of the situation expressed by the clause.


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> It's a bit more complicated: in "Ich baue John ein Haus", "John" is not a dative object but a so called free dative (dativus commodi / dative of benefit) that can be omitted.


What is the difference?

I learned it like following:


> Was ist ein Dativobjekt?
> 
> Das Dativobjekt ist eine Objektart. Das heißt, es ist das Objekt eines Satzes, das im Dativ steht. [...] Es ist eine Satzergänzung, die neben dem Subjekt und dem Prädikat auftritt.
> 
> *Diese Art von Objekt ist kein unbedingt notwendiges Satzglied, weshalb es auch in manchen Sätzen nicht enthalten ist.* [...]


Source: Dativobjekt • Dativobjekt bestimmen und erkennen

So we use different definitions from different variants of grammar.

English: (Based at DeepL translation)
_The dative object is a type of object. That is, it is the object of a sentence that is in the dative case. ...  It is a sentence complement that occurs alongside the subject and predicate.

This type of object is not a necessary clause, which is why it is not included in some sentences. [...]

---_

So Demiurg does not include free dative objects into the set of dative objects. I did some research in different sources. Both methods are used by different people. Some include and some exclude not necessary free dative objects into the set of dative objects.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> What is the difference?


Siehe #6

Zusätzlich:


>





> Das Dativobjekt
> Im Sprachvergleich erscheint auch der Terminus des indirekten Objekts. Zu bedenken ist allerdings, dass dieser Terminus uneinheitlich gebraucht wird, so auch im weiten Sinn für Objekte aller Art unter Ausschluss des direkten Objekts.
> Typische semantische Rollen
> Das typische Dativobjekt ist in der Semantik eines Verbs oder eines Adjektivs vorangelegt.
> http://gallmann.uni-jena.de/Wort/Wort_NP_Dativ.pdf


----------



## JClaudeK

fabio407 said:


> I couldn't find examples with "geben" + proper nouns in the dictionaries I've consulted.


That is no proof that this is not possible.

In these sentences, the _free dative _ could also be a proper noun:

Otto hat seinem Bruder das Fahrrad repariert. ⇒ Otto hat  Tom das Fahrrad repariert.
 Ich legte dem Zollbeamten die Papiere auf den Tisch. ⇒  Ich legte Tom die Papiere auf den Tisch.

Ich gebe meinem Freund ein Stück Brot. ⇒ Ich gebe Tom ein Stück Brot. ⇒ Ich gebe ihm ein Stück Brot. 

Edit:


> *Das Dativobjekt*
> Im Sprachvergleich erscheint auch der Terminus des indirekten Objekts. Zu bedenken ist allerdings, dass dieser Terminus uneinheitlich gebraucht wird, so auch im weiten Sinn für Objekte aller Art unter Ausschluss des direkten Objekts.
> 1._ Benefizient_ [...] Traditionelle Bezeichnung: Dativus Commodi
> 2. *Rezipient* (Person, die etwas erhält oder der etwas abhandenkommt):
> a. Die Mutter gab [dem Kind] einen Apfel***.
> Same source


***Also possible: Die Mutter gab *Tom* einen Apfel.


----------



## Hutschi

Thank you. But it is contrary to Duden:

Dativobjekt


> im Dativ stehendes Objekt


= object in dative.

*Edit:* I shortened it to the Duden definition.

I do just not understand the exclusion of a free object in Dative from Dative objects.


----------



## fabio407

Thank you all very much for your help! I was not aware of all of these seven or more different types of dative cases 

I've made an additional research in oder to understand the difference between the meanings conveyed by "Dativ commodi" and "Dative incommodi" and I've found this verfy useful explanation in Helbig and Buscha's Deutsche Grammatik (Langenscheidt, 2001):




> Der Dativus commodi gibt an, in wessen Interesse, für wen un zu wessen Gunsten eine Handlung verläuft. [page 265]
> 
> Der Pförtner öffnet der Frau die Tür. [ Der Pförtner öffent die Tür. Das Öffnen ist (geschient) für die Frau, anstelle der Frau und zugunsten der Frau. [page 463]
> 
> Der Dativus incommodi (nicht erssetzbar durch "für", "statt" oder "zugunsten") bezeichnet eine Person, der der im Subjekt (zuweilen auch im Objekt) auftretende Referrent anvertraut war (es bestheht eine Zugehörigkeitsrelation), der das Geschehen als negativ, nicht-intentiional un unerwünscht esrcheint.  [page 265]
> 
> Der Schlüssel fiel dem Jungen ins Wasser. [ Der Schlüssel fiel ins Wasser. Das Fallen (des Schlüssels in Wasser) passierte dem Jungen (dem der Schlüssel anvertraut war, der den Schlüssel hatte), der einem negative und ungewallen Geschehen unterliegt.  [page 463]


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> These sentences have different meanings. Additionally, the sentence with "für" sounds wrong - or at least incomplete.


Only if you tried to interpret _Ich habe für John ein Haus gebeben_ any way near _Ich habe John ein Haus gebeben_. In itself, the sentence is correct and complete but has a very different meaning: _Ich habe *für *John ein Haus gebeben = I gave a house *in exchange for* John. _If this is really what you want to express is a different matter.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> I do just not understand the exclusion of a free object in Dative from Dative objects.


Die Grammatiken sind in der Tat nicht ganz einheitlich bei diesem Thema. Trotzdem folge auch ich dem Ansatz, im Regelfall diese beiden Fälle zu unterscheiden:

+ Ein Objekt (also auch ein Dativobjekt) wird von der Valenz des Prädikats gefordert und regiert. 
+ Ein freier Dativ wird von dem Prädikat NICHT gefordert. Freie Dative sind gleichwertig mit "für <Akk>".

Es gibt viele Beispiele, in denen man sehr klar zuordnen kann, was von beiden vorliegt. Es gibt einige Ausnahmen, in denen man den Dativ so oder so interpretieren kann. 

Für den Fragesteller dürfte es am hilfreichsten sein, den möglichen Ersatz durch "für X" zu testen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> I gave a house *in exchange for* John


Slave trade? Sounds wrong.


----------



## fabio407

Demiurg said:


> It's a bit more complicated: in "Ich baue John ein Haus", "John" is not a dative object but a so called free dative (dativus commodi / dative of benefit) that can be omitted. "für John" is a prepositional phrase that is also not required - like any other prepositional phrase. The case of the noun depends on the preposition, "für" requires accusative.
> 
> _Ich baue ein Haus.
> Ich baue John ein Haus._  / _Ich baue meinem Sohn ein Haus_.
> _Ich baue ein Haus für John._ / _Ich baue ein Haus für meinen Sohn.
> Ich baue ein Haus in den Bergen. _


In other words, if I understood it correctly, in none of these senteces is nor "John" neither "meinem Sohn" objects (phrases that complete the meaning of a verb, that is to say, without which the meaning of the clause is incomplete) or part of an object. In the second line, "John" and "meinem Sohn" are a free (in the sense of "not being related to a verb", or "not being an object") datives; in the third one, they are respectively a noun and a noun determined by a possessive article (but there're not objects) in the accusative case that take part of prepositional phrases ("für John" and "für meinen Sohn").

That's why I've asked the second question in the original post. Verbs like "geben" -- differently form "bauen" -- require two objects to have their senses completed.  Then the analysis in the paragraph above would no apply in the case of a "bitransitive" verb, isn't it?

_Ich habe John ein Haus gebeben._  / _Ich habe meinem Sohn ein Haus gegeben_.
_Ich habe Hans ein Pferd für John gebeben._ / _Ich habe Hans ein Pferd für meinen Sohn gebeben. _[ let's say the text is taken from a novel whose story took place in a century in which there was slave trade ]

Then "John" and "Hans" are dative objects in these sentences with "geben", as shown in post #9 and others; "für John" and "für meinen Sohn" are phrases that work as"dativus commodi".


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> + Ein Objekt (also auch ein Dativobjekt) wird von der Valenz des Prädikats gefordert und regiert.
> + Ein freier Dativ wird von dem Prädikat NICHT gefordert. Freie Dative sind gleichwertig mit "für <Akk>".


Danke, Kajjo.
Es ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.

In: "Er gibt mir etwas Geld"  wird "mir" vom Verb regiert, ist aber nicht obligatorisch. Es könnte ja auch heißen: "Er gibt etwas Geld."

"geben" hat aber 3 Valenzen, davon eine obligatorische und zwei fakultative, vom Kontext abhängige. Gegebenenfalls sind auch alle drei Valenzen fakultativ, zum Beispiel im Imperativ: "Gebt!" oder in "Geben ist besser denn nehmen!" (denn=als - in this saying.)

But by default all three valences are connected:

In my opinion and according to how I learned it)
Er (Subjekt) gibt mir (Dativobjekt) ein Haus (Akkusativobjekt)

According to what I learned here:

Because "mir" is not necessary, it is a "Freies Objekt in Dativ". It is neither a "Dativobjekt" nor a "freies Dativobjekt".
This is very strange.

And: It does not work with "für" (except with the strange meaning in #12).


----------



## fabio407

According to Duden, there are bitransitive verbs and "geben" is one of them. In some other grammars I've checked these verbs classified as ditransitive by Duden work at the same time as transitive (require one accusative object) and intransitive (are "modified", if I understood correctly, by dative objects -- "objects" modifying something? --, among other types of phrases). I'll stick to Duden because it makes more sense.

Source: Duden -- Die Grammatik (2006, Paragraph # 534)

"Verbem mit Akkusative- und Dativobjekt (Ditransitiva)

Viele verben werbinden sich mit einem Dativ- und einem Akkusativobjekt (ditransitive Verben). Wichtig sind hiren vor allem Bedeutungsgruppen, bei denen dem Dativobjekt die Rolle als Rezipeient oder Benefizient [...] zugeordnet sind.  Hierher gehören vor allem sogenantnet 'Transaktionsverben'[...]:

-- Verben des Gebens und Zeigens i.w.S.
jmdm etw. geben, schenken, leihen [...]

-- Verben des Nehmens i.w.S.
jmdm etw. nehmen, stehlen, raubuen [...]

-- Verben des Mitteilens und Verprechens i.w.S.
jmdm etw. mitteilen, erzählen, anvertrauen, versprechen[...]

-- Verben des Verherimlichtens i.w.S.
jmdm etw. verschweigen, verheimlichen, verbergen [...]

Es gibt jedoch auch einige Untergruppen, die in das Muster der Transktionsverben nicht ganz hineinpassen:
jmdm etw. angewöhnen, abgewöhnen; jmdm etw. anhören, ansehen [...]"


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Slave trade? Sounds wrong.


Maybe "wrong" in the sense of politically wrong but certainly not linguistically.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Er gibt mir etwas Geld" wird "mir" vom Verb regiert, ist aber nicht obligatorisch


Das ist richtig. Man kann das Dativobjekt hier entweder als fakultativ sehen oder verschiedene Valenz-Varianten von "geben" definieren. Wenn man sehr formal-analytisch sein möchte, wäre die letztere Form wohl konsequenter. 

So oder so gilt aber meine Faustregel: "dir = für dich" lässt sich hier nicht ersetzen, also ist es kein freier Dativus commodi.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das ist richtig. Man kann das Dativobjekt hier entweder als fakultativ sehen oder verschiedene Valenz-Varianten von "geben" definieren. Wenn man sehr formal-analytisch sein möchte, wäre die letztere Form wohl konsequenter.
> 
> So oder so gilt aber meine Faustregel: "dir = für dich" lässt sich hier nicht ersetzen, also ist es kein freier Dativus commodi.


Das sehe ich auch so. Ein fakultatives Dativobjekt mag zwar syntaktisch einem freien Dativ ähneln, ist aber semantisch etwas anderes.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Ein fakultatives Dativobjekt mag zwar syntaktisch einem freien Dativ ähneln, ist aber semantisch etwas anderes.



Danke. Das würde widerlegen:



JClaudeK said:


> One speaks of a dative object *only *when the verb *requires* a dative, e.g.:


(Fette Hervorhebung von mir)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Das würde widerlegen:


Ja, wie so oft interpretierst du wieder Aussagen sehr buchstäblich und dann wird es oftmals falsch oder schwierig.

Ich sehe das hier so, dass man verschiedene Valenz-Varianten definiert und in der verwendeten Variante wäre es dann gefordert. Oder man verwendet statt "gefordert" halt ein Wort wie "regiert". Vielleicht ist letztere Sichtweise für dich einfacher nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Wenn man wollte, könnte man ja auch eine Valenz-Variante erkennen, die den "Dativus commodi" enthält. Oder nicht?

Vielleicht tut man das deshalb nicht, weil dieser "freie Dativ" für viele Verben mehr oder weniger dieselbe Bedeutung hat, also in diesem Sinn unabhängig vom konkreten Verb ist ... ? Oder gibt es noch einen anderen Grund?


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ... ein Wort wie "regiert". ...


Ja, das würde es vereinfachen, dann wäre auch ein freier Dativ eine Form eines Dativobjekts.
Erfordern bedeutet, dass das Objekt obligatorisch ist. Regieren erfordert das nicht.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ja, wie so oft interpretierst du wieder Aussagen sehr buchstäblich und dann wird es oftmals falsch oder schwierig.


Doch, ich halte @Hutschis Schlussfolgerung für richtig. Was @JClaudeK geschrieben hat, bedeutet, dass es so etwas wie ein fakultatives Dativobjekt nicht geben könne:


JClaudeK said:


> One speaks of a dative object only when the verb requires a dative


Und dem widerspreche ich in der Tat.


----------



## Hutschi

For me "Ich half" is a complete and meaningfull sentence. It has only another meaning than "Ich half dem Igel." .
So either no semantical change is allowed. Or almost all datives are free if this table is true. Ich helfe. No dative, so almost any dative will be free according to the table.
Or there is almost no free dative if require means that there is no semantic change.
There are different grammars. This is mentioned in Freier Dativ  (Grammis, Grammatisches Informationssystem) which supports "free dative" nomenclature but gives the hint that there are different classifications.

 "Grammatik der deutschen Sprache" uses such another classification.

Kannst du mir am Samstag im Garten helfen?
Ja, ich kann helfen.
Hilfst Du am Sonntag?
(Ja,) ich helfe.

This way:
 "Mir" is a free dative in the free dative classification.
It is not required semantically, other than your statement says.


----------



## fabio407

Thank you! Hutschi. I've deleted my post before reading your answer after getting to the conclusion that the distinction between dative object and free dative made by the author of the table provided in post #8 is not appropriate. I've noticed reading other texts that the distinction between an object and other phrases according to their function in the formation of the clause (Subjekt, Prädikat, adverbiale Bestimmung) has no relation to the disctincion between dative phrases (no matter if dative objects or not) that are "free" or not; in other words, that the opposition between "dative object" and "free dative" (or between "object" and "free")  made in the table is not appropriate.


----------



## fabio407

Endorsing the thoughts of my last post, I've found "free datives" classified as dative objects In Tandem Verlag's "Deutsche Grammatik" (pages 228-229):


*Das Dativobjekt*



Asl Dativobjekt bezeichnet man Satzglieder im Dativ. Es wird im Kasus meistens von einem Verb bestimmt. Gewöhnlich wird es von einem Nomen oder Pronomen im Dativ gebildet. Ds Dativobjekt antwortet auf die Frage “wem?”



Funktion

Inhaltlich betrachtet kann das Dativobjekt vier verschiedene Funktionen übernehmen:



[>] Es bezeichnet Besitzer, Eigentümer oder Empfänger sowie Personen, denen ebendieser Besitz fehlt (possessiver Dativ).



Diese Grammatik gehört *mir*.



[>] Es bezeichnet eine Person, zu deren Vor- oder Nachteil etwas eintritt (Dativus commodi bzw. Dativus incommodi).



Der Kellner hat *ihr* ein Bier gebracht. (Dativus commodi)

*Dem Friseur* ist der Haarschnitt misslungen. (Dativus incommodi)



[>] Es bezeichnet Personen oder Lebewesen, die ein Ganzes darstellen, und bezieht sich dann auf einen Teil des Ganzen (Pertinenzdativ/Zugehörigkeitsdativ).



Der Rücken tut *ihr* seit Tagen weh.



[>] Es bezeichnet einen Zweck (finaler Dativ).

Häufiger aber verwendet man in einem solchen Fall eine Präpositio- nalgruppe mit für an Stelle des Dativobjekts.



Er frönt *seinen Leidenschaften*. (finaler Dativ)

Sie arbeitet vor allem *für ihre Kinder*. (Präpositionalgruppe)


----------



## berndf

fabio407 said:


> *Dem Friseur* ist der Haarschnitt misslungen. (Dativus incommodi)


Dieses Beispiel ist m.E. ein Grenzfall. _Dem Friseur_ kann hier sowohl als fakultatives* Dativobjekt als auch als freier Dativ analysiert werden (_Der Haarschnitt ist misslungen_ ist ein korrekter Satz. Darum _fakultativ_).
_________________
*Der Satz ist auch ohne Dativ, also _Der Haarschnitt ist misslungen_, ein korrekter und vollständiger Satz. Der Dativ-Zusatz ändert auch nicht die Bedeutung, sondern gibt nur zusätzliche Informationen.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> _Dem Friseur_ kann hier sowohl als fakultatives* Dativobjekt als auch als freier Dativ analysiert werden (_Der Haarschnitt ist misslungen_ ist ein korrekter Satz. Darum _fakultativ_).


Das hängt - wenn ich es jetzt endlich richtig verstehe - nur davon ab, welcher der Grammatiken man folgt.
Der Begriff "Freier Dativ" der einen Grammatik bedeutet "Fakultatives Dativobjekt" der anderen Grammatik.

Die meisten Dativobjekte sind fakultativ.

Selbst wenn ein Objekt zunächst eindeutig obligatorisch erscheint:

Das Auto gehört mir. (Ich kann "mir" nicht einfach weglassen. Aber ich kann es ersetzen: _Das Auto gehört zu mir. Das Auto gehört in die Garage. Das Auto gehört repariert._ Damit ist "mir" nicht notwendig. Es wird lediglich vom Verb regiert.)

---
Was ich gar nicht verstehe: Warum ist ein "freier Dativ" in der (für mich) "seltsamen" Grammatik kein Objekt, insbesondere kein Dativobjekt?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Was ich gar nicht verstehe: Warum ist ein "freier Dativ" in der (für mich) "seltsamen" Grammatik kein Objekt, insbesondere kein Dativobjekt?


Ich finde es sinnvoll, zwischen

obligatorischem Dativobjekt,
fakultativem Dativobjekt und
freiem Dativ
zu unterscheiden.

Die Bedeutung von 1+2 ist durch den Valenzplan des Hauptverbes determiniert. Bei 3. handelt es sich um eine adverbiale Satzergänzung ohne feste Verankerung als spezifische Valenz des im Satz vorkommenden Hauptverbs sondern mit einer generischen Bedeutung.

Nicht alle Grammatiken unterscheiden zwischen 2+3, sondern benutzen den Begriff_ freier Dativ_ für beides. Auch wenn die Unterscheidung zwischen 2+3 nicht immer ganz eindeutig ist, halte ich sie im Grundsatz doch für sinnvoll.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Das Auto gehört mir. (Ich kann "mir" nicht einfach weglassen.





Hutschi said:


> Aber ich kann es ersetzen: 1. _Das Auto gehört zu mir. _2._ Das Auto gehört in die Garage. _3. _Das Auto gehört repariert._


Damit bin ich nicht einverstanden.

Was soll "Das Auto gehört zu mir." bedeuten?

In Satz 2. und 3. hat _gehören_ eine ganz andere Bedeutung (*≠* j_mds. Eigentum sein_), kann also nicht als "Ersatz" betrachtet werden.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt demnach drei Grammatiktypen:

1. Grammatiken, die zwischen 2 und 3 unterscheiden ("gefordert" und "regiert" sind unterschiedlich)

2. Grammatiken, die es nicht unterscheiden und es als "freien Dativ" bezeichnen (JClaudeK)

3. Grammatiken, die es nicht unterscheiden und es als Dativobjekt bezeichnen (Duden) ("gefordert" ist nicht relevant)

---
Nach freier Dativ – Wiktionary.
gilt als Beispiel für den freien Dativ:
 „Komm mir ja nicht wieder zu spät“ - das kann ich akzeptieren. Es ist eine spezielle Redensart, bei der "mir" eine besondere Bedeutung hat. Allerdings:  im Satz ist "mir" strikt gebunden. Man kann "mir" nicht verschieben.

Ich vermute, es ist eine feste Wendung, ein Relikt.
Aber:
Bereits in dem sehr ähnlichen 
 „Komm mir ja nicht wieder in die Quere!“ wäre es nicht mehr klar. Hier ist unklar, ob es notwendig oder fakultativ ist, das hängt von deren Definition ab. Es wäre dann ein ein einfacher Dativ, ein fakultativer Dativ (wenn Bedeutungsänderung zulässig ist) oder ein freier Dativ (nach 2.).


----------



## fabio407

I've made the attached table based on the last -- and very useful --posts.  If you could point out any occassional mistakes...

Many thanks!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> In Satz 2. und 3. hat _gehören_ eine ganz andere Bedeutung (*≠* j_mds. Eigentum sein_), kann also nicht als "Ersatz" betrachtet werden.


Richtig. Das Beispiel gehört zu einer eigenständigen Bedeutung mit eigenständigen Valenzen.


JClaudeK said:


> Was soll "Das Auto gehört zu mir." bedeuten?


_Zu jemandem oder etwas gehören _ist in der Tat kein Ersatz für für _jemandem gehören_ (=_jemandes Eigentum sein_), sondern ist auch wieder eine eigene Bedeutung mit eigenen Valenzen, wie in dem Satz oben in diesem Post (_Das Beispiel gehört zu ..._).


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich finde es sinnvoll, zwischen
> 
> obligatorischem Dativobjekt,
> fakultativem Dativobjekt und
> freiem Dativ
> zu unterscheiden


Ich auch.

Fall 1 ist doch völlig klar: Obligatorische Dativobjekte sind echte Objekte. Da sollten sich alle einig sein.

Fall 2 ist eigentlich nur ein Spezialfall für 1, wenn ein Verb mehrere Valenzpläne haben kann. Trotzdem wird ein Dativobjekt immer direkt vom Verb regiert.

Analytisch könnte man so tun, als ob es sich bei den Valenzplänen um verschiedene gleichlautende Verben handeln würde, also das eine mit obligatorischem Dativobjekt, das andere ein distinktes Verb ohne Dativobjekt.

Betrachtet man beide Varianten als ein Verb erscheint das Dativobjekt als fakultativ.

Betrachtet man jeden Valenzplan für sich, dann hat der eine Plan eben ein obligatorisches Dativobjekt, der andere kein Dativobjekt. Dies entspricht ziemlich dem, was Grammis macht, wenn es für jeden Valenzplan eine eigene Verb-Seite bietet. Unterstützt wird diese Sichtweise dadurch, die verschiedenen Valenzpläne oftmals auch leicht unterschiedliche Bedeutungen haben können.

Fall 3 ist dagegen ganz anders gelagert: Hier ist der freie Dativ erstens nicht unmittelbar vom Verb regiert und zweitens kann er ersetzt werden durch "für + Akk". Dies ist ein wesentliches und recht einfaches Unterscheidungsmerkmal.

Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll, den Fall 2 als freien Dativ zu bezeichnen, auch wenn das manche Grammatiken scheinbar so machen. Fakultativ und frei sind zwei völlig verschiedene Eigenschaften.

Die Unterscheidung nach fakultativ oder obligatorisch ergibt für die Bezeichnung als Dativobjekt keinen Sinn. Beide Fälle können "echte" Dativobjekte sein.

Ein Objekt ist für mich einfach etwas, dass direkt vom Verb abhängt. Nicht jedes Satzglied ist ein Objekt. Ein freier Dativ erscheint mir (bis auf wenige Spezialfälle möglicherweise) nicht als Objekt.



Hutschi said:


> „Komm mir ja nicht wieder in die Quere!“


Das ist ein echtes Dativobjekt. In dem komplexen Verb "jemandem in die Quere kommen" ist das "jemandem" sogar obligatorisch.

Der Ersatz "für mich" ergibt Null Sinn. Es kann kein freier Dativ sein.


----------



## Kajjo

fabio407 said:


> made the attached table based on the last


I am very much in favor of your type 2. It makes not a lot of a sense to distinguish facultative and obligatory objects. Both are clearly objects.

Can you point out, please, where the Duden states that free datives are objects? This is so weird. Such a mistake should not happen to Duden.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Can you point out, please, where the Duden states that free datives are objects? This is so weird. Such a mistake should not happen to Duden.


In the IDS (the editor of Duden) grammar portal for _Objekt_: Objekt
and here for _Freier Dativ_: Freier Dativ.

I think it matches your description: The distinguish between objects, which are part of a verbs valance plan, and supplements, which are not. The question if we need to distinguish between obligatory and optional dative objects can probably indeed be resolved by postulating separate valance plans for uses like _Ich sage etwas _vs. _Ich sage ihm etwas_.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> In the IDS (the editor of Duden) grammar portal


Oh, I didn't know that Grammis is related to Duden.



berndf said:


> distinguish between obligatory and optional dative objects can probably indeed be resolved by postulating separate valance plans for uses like _Ich sage etwas _vs. _Ich sage ihm etwas_.


Yes, that makes a lot of sense to me and covers the issue.

A "freier Dativ" is NOT part of a verb's valence plan. This matches my description.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Yes, that makes a lot of sense to me and covers the issue.


And that reconciles most of the the descriptions discussed in this thread.


----------



## JClaudeK

Verben mit Dativ und Akkusativ - mein-deutschbuch.de


Hutschi said:


> 2. Grammatiken, die es nicht unterscheiden und es als "freien Dativ" bezeichnen (JClaudeK)


Das ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, sondern ich habe es aus diesem Link übernommen, was nicht heißt, dass ich hundertprozentig damit einverstanden bin.
So steht es auch in _Fabios_ Link (#34) und hier.

Die von berndf verlinkte Grammis-Definition für "freien Dativ" finde ich sinnvoll und treffend.






fabio407 said:


> would be both "Ich habe John ein Haus gebeben." and "Ich habe für John ein Haus gebeben." correct sentences?
> 
> 
> διαφορετικός said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sentence with "für" sounds wrong  - or at least incomplete.
Click to expand...

Es gibt einige Verben, die sowohl eine Dativ-Ergänzung als auch Akkusativ-Ergänzung fordern; "geben" gehört dazu:



InfinitivPosition 1
NominativPos. 2
VerbPosition 3
*Dativ = Person*Position 4
*Akkusativ = Sache*





Verben mit Dativ und Akkusativ - mein-deutschbuch.de

Bei diesen Verben kann man das Dativobjekt nicht durch "für + Nomen" ersetzen.

"Ich gebe John ein Haus." *≠* "Ich habe für John ein Haus gegeben."


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Bei diesen Verben kann man das Dativobjekt nicht durch "für + Nomen" ersetzen.


Logisch, denn es sind ja echte Dativobjekte.

Nur freie Dative können durch "für+Akk" ersetzt werden.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "Ich gebe John ein Haus." *≠* "Ich habe für John ein Haus gegeben."


Beide Sätze sind für sich richtig und vollständig. Sie bedeuten nur nicht dasselbe. In dem zweiten Satz halte ich _für John_ auch nicht für einen Ersatz für einen freien Dativ, sondern für ein präpositionales Objekt des komplexen Verbs _jemanden oder etwas für jemanden oder etwas geben_.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Sie bedeuten nur nicht dasselbe.


Genau. Eben das wollte ich für @fabio407 noch einmal klarstellen/ erklären. (Beachte das *"≠"*!)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Genau. Eben das wollte ich für @fabio407 noch einmal klarstellen/ erklären. (Beachte das *"≠"*!)


Ich wusste nur nicht, was das  bedeuten sollte.


JClaudeK said:


> "Ich gebe John ein Haus." *≠* "Ich habe für John ein Haus gegeben."


ist ja eine richtige und nicht eine falsche Aussage. Das  wäre somit eine doppelte, aufhebende Verneinung.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Beide Sätze sind für sich richtig und vollständig. Sie bedeuten nur nicht dasselbe. In dem zweiten Satz halte ich _für John_ auch nicht für einen Ersatz für einen freien Dativ, sondern für ein präpositionales Objekt des komplexen Verbs _jemanden oder etwas für jemanden oder etwas geben_.


Ich sehe Dein Edit erst jetzt.

Für mich wie für


διαφορετικός said:


> Additionally, the sentence with "für" sounds wrong - or at least incomplete.



ist der Satz nicht vollständig, nur *z.B.*
"Ich gebe *meiner Schwester *das Haus/ das Auto für Tom (ihren kleinen Sohn) .
wäre für mich ok.

Wie in # 41 erwähnt, erfordet "geben" ein Dativ- *+ *ein Akkusativobjekt.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> ist der Satz nicht vollständig


_Ich habe für John ein Haus gegeben._

Dieser Satz ist korrekt und vollständig und bedeutet, dass ich eine Haus gegeben habe (irgend jemandem, nicht John, zumindest nicht unbedingt) und dafür John erhalten habe bzw. es mit der Absicht gegeben habe, John zu erhalten bzw. um ihn zu behalten bzw um ihm zu helfen oder einen Gefallen zu tun. Ist doch ein schönes Beispiel, wie drastisch das _für _die Bedeutung ändern kann, oder? Falsch wirkt der Satz nur, wenn man versucht ihn in den Bedeutungsrahmen von _Ich habe John ein Haus gegeben_ zu zwängen.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Oh, I didn't know that Grammis is related to Duden.
> 
> 
> Yes, that makes a lot of sense to me and covers the issue.
> 
> A "freier Dativ" is NOT part of a verb's valence plan. This matches my description.





Das ist auch im festen Ausdruck

„Komm mir ja nicht wieder zu spät"​
der Fall, Quelle:
freier Dativ – Wiktionary.

Hier hat "mir" zusammen mit dem Satz eine Bedeutung ähnlich zu "*Wage es ja nicht*, wieder zu spät zu kommen". Es wirkt wie ein Verstärkungspartikel.
Man kann es auch nicht ersetzen, beispielsweise: "Komm dem Hutschi ja nicht wieder zu spät." Das ergibt keinen Sinn, es zerstört die feste Wendung.

Allerdings haben feste Wendungen oft grammatikalische und lexikalische Besonderheiten.

Hier ist kein Valenzplan da. Das würde ich als "freien" Dativ akzeptieren. Allerdings: ich sehe keine Verbindung zu "für+Akk."
Das zeigt, dass "für+Akk." keine notwendige Bedingung ist.


„Komm für mich ja nicht wieder zu spät" würde völlig die Bedeutung ändern und zugleich wenig idiomatisch sein.​


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Ich habe für John ein Haus gegeben._
> 
> Dieser Satz ist korrekt und vollständig und bedeutet, dass ich eine Haus gegeben habe (irgend jemandem, nicht John, zumindest nicht unbedingt) und dafür John erhalten habe bzw. es mit der Absicht gegeben habe, John zu erhalten bzw. um ihn zu behalten bzw um ihm zu helfen oder einen Gefallen zu tun.


Für mich wäre der Satz nur mit "her" idiomatisch.
⇒
"Ich habe für John ein Haus *her*gegeben."


----------



## berndf

Für alle diese Bedeutungen gibt es genügend Paradigmen nur mit _geben_.
_Er hat für eine Kuh zwei Ziegen gegeben.
Ich habe alles für ihn gegeben. Meine Karriere, meine Jugend._
usw.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich habe alles für ihn gegeben.


"alles/ sein Leben für jdn. / dafür geben = *opfern*"   ist eine feststehende Redewendung ......


----------



## fabio407

Kajjo said:


> I am very much in favor of your type 2. It makes not a lot of a sense to distinguish facultative and obligatory objects. Both are clearly objects.
> 
> Can you point out, please, where the Duden states that free datives are objects? This is so weird. Such a mistake should not happen to Duden.



Thank you! Kajjo.

 I've considered _ t_he last line of the transcription in post # 17, "Untergruppen, die in das Muster der Transktionsverben nicht ganz hineinpassen", and, mainly, the fact that the following paragraph, # 1252, is under the subtitle "2.2.3.1 Das Dativobjekt" (pages 825-828):


[ 1252 ]

Manche Dativphrasen haben ein sehr lockeres Verhältnis zum jeweiligen Verb. Man spricht dann von einem freien Dativ. Solche Dativphrasen tragen meist die semantische Rolle des Benefizienten, d.h. der im Guten oder im Schlechten von einem Vorgang betroffenen Person. Semantisch handelt es sich also um Aktanten, sodass die Bezeichnung Dativobjekt berechtigt ist:

Anna brachte [ihrem Freund] den Brief zur Post.
Otto goss [der Nachbarin] die Zimmerpflanzen.
[Dem kleinen Mädchen] ist eine Vase auf den Boden gefallen.
Otto hängte [der alten Frau] ein Bild an die Wand.


Umstritten ist allerdings, ob es sich beim freien Dativ um eine Ergänzung oder um eine Angabe handelt . Zwei Möglichkeiten werden erwogen:

-- Der freie Dativ beruht auf der Möglichkeit, den Valenzrahmen vieler Verben zu erweitern, also zusätzliche Verbvarianten zu bilden; dann liegt eine Ergänzung vor.

-- Der freie Dativ modifiziert das Verb (bzw. den damit gebildeten Satz) und ist damit eine Angabe.


Ganz frei ist der »freie« Dativ übrigens nicht. So kann er gar nicht bei Verben, die ein Genitivobjekt verlangen, und nur sehr eingeschränkt bei solchen, die ein Präpositionaiobjekt bei sich haben, stehen:

Der Generai bemächtigte sich [seinem König] vieler Städte. (Angestrebte Bedeutung ungefähr: Der General eroberte [seinem König] viele Städte.)

Anna verlangte [ihrem Freund] nach einem Kriminalroman. (Angestrebte Bedeutung: Anna orderte [für ihren Freund] einen Kriminalroman.)


----------



## Hutschi

fabio407 said:


> Der Generai bemächtigte sich [seinem König] vieler Städte. (Angestrebte Bedeutung ungefähr: Der General eroberte [seinem König] viele Städte.)


Die Bedeutung wäre aber: 
Sein König ist König vieler Städte.
Er bemächtigte sich seinem "König vieler Städte" (und nahm ihn gefangen).

Allerdings wäre es sehr selten idiomatisch. Mit Anführungszeichen zeigt es den ironischen "Titel".


----------



## elroy

I don't know about the German term "Dativobjekt," but in English, the term "dative object" says nothing about what type of dative it is, whether it's obligatory, etc.  It means any object in the dative case.

In linguistics, one way to distinguish between obligatory objects and optional ones is to use the terms "complement" for the former and "adjunct" for the latter.

Finally, I've never heard the term "valence plan" in English.  The term I know for this is "argument structure."

_Ich baute ihm ein Haus. / Ich sagte ihm die Wahrheit_ - dative *adjunct*
_Ich verzieh ihm._ - dative *complement*

All of these are dative *objects* in English.

I'm not sure why it would be useful to distinguish between the dative objects in "Ich baute ihm ein Haus" and "Ich sagte him die Wahrheit."  In the English equivalents, "I built him a house" and "I told him the truth," both dative objects are analyzed the same way: they are dative adjuncts, the verbs are ditransitive, and in both cases the dative object can be rewritten periphrastically ("I built a house for him"; "I said the truth to him").  Similarly, in German, we can say "Ich baute für ihn ein Haus" and "Ich sagte zu ihm die Wahrheit."


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich sagte zu ihm die Wahrheit


This is not the same as _Ich sagte ihm die Wahrheit_. In this case the difference is rather subtle but in other cases the difference can be drastic. 




elroy said:


> It means any object in the dative case.


The issue is that a free dative isn't an object at all but an adverbial. As a non-case inflected language, English does not have the concept of using oblique nouns as adverbial. That is probably the difference.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I don't know about the German term "Dativobjekt," but in English, the term "dative object" says nothing about what type of dative it is, whether it's obligatory, etc. It means any object in the dative case.


This is how I learned it in School, too, for German.

The other things seem to be special results by some Grammarians who invented new grammars. Or they applied grammars (Latin?) for other languages to German.

---
Es scheint aus dem Lateinischen zu kommen.

Schülerduden: 
Adverbial - Satzglieder einfach erklärt!




> Definition​Das „Adverbial“ ist ein Satzglied. Man kennt es auch als *adverbiale Bestimmung*. Unter „Adverbial“ versteht man ein Supplement (= freie Angabe) zum Verb.
> 
> *Erläuterung:*  In der älteren Grammatikertradition wird auch das Ortskomplement zum Adverbial gerechnet, da es nach Form und Bedeutung gleich erscheint. Für die Bestimmung von Satzgliedern ist jedoch nicht die Form oder die Bedeutung maßgeblich, sondern allein die syntaktische Funktion. Für die ältere Gebrauchsweise des Wortes „Adverbial(e)“ lässt sich keine brauchbare Definition aufstellen.




Beispiele für Dativ sind nicht angegeben. Die meisten Adverbiale sind mit Präpositionen gebildet.
Ob es für Deutsch sinnvoll ist, überlasse ich Grammatikern.

Supplement - Satzlehre einfach erklärt!


> Definition​Ein Ausdruck (Wort, Wortverbindung oder Nebensatz) ist „Supplement“ eines Wortes, wenn er zwar dieses Wort näher bestimmt, das Wort jedoch nicht das Hinzutreten eines Ausdrucks dieser Art erwarten lässt.
> 
> *Hinweis:*  Das Gegenstück zu „Supplement“ ist „Komplement“.


 
Wirklich verstehen tue ich das aber alles nicht.

Insbesondere war in unserer Diskussion sehr oft von semantischen Kriterien die Rede.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> This is not the same as _Ich sagte ihm die Wahrheit_.


What is the difference?
And are you saying there's no way to rewrite "Ich sagte him die Wahrheit" periphrastically (using a preposition)?



berndf said:


> In this case the difference is rather subtle but in other cases the difference can be drastic.


I'm not sure what "other cases" you're referring to; can you elaborate and/or give an example? 



berndf said:


> The issue is that a free dative isn't an object at all but an adverbial. As a non-case inflected language, English does not have the concept of using oblique nouns as adverbial. That is probably the difference.


Hmmm... that doesn't seem like a plausible analysis to me, and I'm not sure what case inflections have to do with it.  Again, can you elaborate?


----------



## Hutschi

In "Geh mir ja nicht aus dem Haus" verstehe ich, dass "mir" kein Objekt ist. Insbesondere ist die Frage "wem?" hier sinnlos.
Ich habe nachgedacht und würde es als Verstärkungspartikel im Dativ verstehen. Aber ist das ein Adverbial? Möglich wäre es.

"Geh ihm ja nicht aus dem Haus!" ist kein sinnvoller Satz.

Anders bei: "Geh mir aus dem Weg!" "Wem sollst du aus dem Weg gehen?" und "Geh ihm aus dem Weg!" sind sinnvoll.
Ich sehe hier nicht, dass "ihm" kein Objekt sein soll.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> can you elaborate and/or give an example?




Und wenn wir schon dabei sind:


berndf said:


> obligatorischem Dativobjekt,
> fakultativem Dativobjekt und
> freiem Dativ


Könntest Du bitte auch erklären, welchen Unterschied Du zwischen _einem fakultativen Dativobjekt_ und einem _freien Dativ _machst?
Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied 🤔 und finde nirgends diese Unterscheidung. Sind freie Angaben  nicht  _ipso facto_ fakultiv?




> IDF ProGram - Verbvalenz - Regeln
> Freie Angaben​Neben den
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ergänzungen, die von der Valenz des Verbs abhängen, gibt es im Satz weitere Satzglieder, die nicht von der Valenz des Verbs gefordert werden, die freien Angaben.  Diese freien Angaben können immer weggelassen werden und in unterschiedlichen Kontexten bei verschiedensten Verben stehen.
> Für        die Satzbaupläne werden die freien        Angaben nicht berücksichtigt.
> Zu den freien Angaben zählen vor allem:
> 1.  Der freie Dativ​Beim freien Dativ handelt es sich nicht um ein        Dativobjekt, d.h. er hängt nicht von der        Valenz        des Verbs ab. Dabei lassen sich verschiedene Arten des freien Dativs        unterscheiden: [Dativus commodi/ incommodi, Possessivdativ, Dativus eticus]


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Könntest Du bitte auch erklären, welchen Unterschied Du zwischen _einem fakultativen Dativobjekt_ und einem _freien Dativ _machst?


Die Erklärung ist Bestandteil des von dir zitierten Posts sowie der Diskussion zwischen @Kajjo und mir bis einschließlich #40.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> welchen Unterschied Du zwischen _einem fakultativen Dativobjekt_ und einem _freien Dativ _machst?


Das sind völlig verschiedene Dinge! Siehe #36.

Der freie Dativ wird nicht durch das Verb regiert und ist nicht Teil eine möglichen Valenzplans. Freie Dative sind keine Objekte. 

Wie bereits in #36 erwähnt, ist eher die Unterscheidung zwischen obligatorischen und fakulatativen Dativobjekt eher unnötig, da ein Dativobjekt (in allen von mir bedachten Fällen zumindest) nur dadurch fakultativ wird, dass es Valenzpläne gibt, in denen ein Dativobjekt auftaucht und solche, in denen keines auftaucht. Man könnte dies einfach als verschiedene, gleichlautenden Varianten des Verbs ansehen: Und schon hätte die eine Variante kein Objekt und die andere ein obligatorisches. Dafür spricht, dass fast immer auch Bedetungs- und Verwendungsunterschiede der Varianten vorhanden sind. Zusammen betrachtet wäre das Dativobjekt zwar fakultativ, aber grammatisch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> And are you saying there's no way to rewrite "Ich sagte him die Wahrheit" periphrastically (using a preposition)?


No good solution comes to my mind. 

_Ich sagte ihm die Wahrheit.
Ich sagte ihm gegenüber die Wahrheit. <different meaning; postposition>
Ich sagte zu ihm die Wahrheit. <not very idiomatic; slightly different meaning>_



Hutschi said:


> Anders bei: "Geh mir aus dem Weg!" "Wem sollst du aus dem Weg gehen?" und "Geh ihm aus dem Weg!" sind sinnvoll.
> Ich sehe hier nicht, dass "ihm" kein Objekt sein soll.


Das geht mir auch so. Das Verb "jemandem aus dem Weg gehen" hat ein Dativobjekt.


----------



## fabio407

Tandem Verlag's Grammar gives an interesting example in which the use of  a preposition doesn't change substantially the meaning of the verb (differently from the example given in my original post, as already seen in this thread):



> Teilweise kann das Präpositionalobjekt in ein Akkusativ-, Genitiv- oder Dativobjekt umgewandelt werden.
> 
> Jule schreibt an ihren Freund eine SMS. - Sie schreibt ihrem Freund eine SMS.




The following is my current understanding on the subject -- considering the different valencies of the verbs in the examples given. Please clarify if I got something wrong.

1 - in the first sentence:

a) the verb is transitive (not ditransitive).  Its meaning is "to write something". Then its only object (the only nominal phrase that is required, in this valency of it) is the accusative one;

b) "an ihren Freund" is a prepositional object, or "Präpositionalobjek" (it is the object of the preposition, not of the verb, and that's why it can be ommited);

2 - in the second sentence:

a) the verb is ditransitive .  Its meaning is  "to write something to someone" and therefore two objects are required: the dative and the accusative ones;

b) "ihrem Freund" is a dative object (classified as "Rezipient" type in Duden Grammar), so that is cannot be ommited without changing the meaning of the verb (that, in this valency of it, is not "to write something", but "to write something to someone");

3 - in the possible sentence "Jule schreibt." (possiblie answer to the question "What is Jule doing now?"),

the verb in instransitive. Its meaning is "to be writing (at the moment in which the sentence is said)";

4 - in rare situations, as in the example given above, there's no big change in meaning if you use a prepositional object instead of a dative object (or a free dative).  In the case of the example given in the original post, there would be a big change in meaning:

a)  Ich baue ein Haus <= transitive verb; its meaning is "to build something"

b) Ich baue John ein Haus <= ditransitive verb; its meaning is "to build something to someone" and "John" is the mandatory  dative object;

c) Ich baue ein Haus für John. <=  transitive verb; its meaning is "to build something" and "für John" is the optional prepositional object, which conveys the idea of finality (it would answer the question "What purpose are you building a house for?", and not the question "Who are you building a house to?". Say the speaker is the father of John, who is a toddler, and he's building a house for the purpose of having more room for his son.). In some cases, this idea of finality can be conveyed by a free dative as well, as in the following example:



> [ > ] *Finaler Dativ *[ in: Tandem Verlag, p. 229)
> 
> [ Note: Tandem Verlag's Grammar, as I've said in another post, classify, as does Duden, free datives as dative object.  This paragraph on "Finaler Dativ" is under the subtitle "Das Dativobjekt". Then I don't have here a distinction, but I guess it is a free dative because "frönen" is classified only as an intransitive verb in the dictionaries I've checked.   ]
> 
> 
> Es bezeichnet einen Zweck
> 
> Häufiger aber verwendet man in einem solchen Fall eine Präpositionalgruppe mit für an Stelle des Dativobjekts.
> 
> 
> Er frönt *seinen Leidenschaften*. (finaler Dativ)
> 
> cf.
> 
> Sie arbeitet vor allem *für ihre Kinder*. (Präpositionalgruppe)
> 
> [ Duden, # 1301: Das Präpositionalobjekt ist ein Aktant in Form einer Präpositionalphrase. Es drück die von der Handlung betroffene Person oder Sache aus.]



Both free datives and prepostional objects are optional because they are not objects of the verb, which is one of the two only essencial functions of phrases in a clause (subject and verb) in German and in English (in some other languages, like Portuguese, there are clauses without subject).  The declesion existant in German (which in English remains only in some pronouns, as "him", "me" etc) makes possible the use of nominal phrases (which is the case of free datives) to convey morphosintatically modifying meanings that in English are only conveyed by preposional phrases -- If we consider only modifying phrases that contain nouns to make this comparison with free datives and prepositional objects in German.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt ein Online-Wörterbuch: "Valenzwörterbuch der deutschen Sprache":

Wörterbuch zur Verbvalenz

"geben": geben



> *• *_geben_ wird häufig als Verb eines Funktionsverbgefüges verwendet wie z.B. in: _*jemandem einen Auftrag geben*_ [jemanden mit etwas beauftragen], _eine Beschreibung / eine Erklärung / ein Versprechen geben_ [etwas beschreiben / erklären / versprechen] usw.



"bauen": bauen

Dativ:


> *• *Mit einer NP im Dat [häufig _sich_ [D]] kann auf die Person oder das Tier, zu deren/dessen Gunsten etwas errichtet wird, Bezug genommen werden:


Für Dativ wird als Beispiel "sich" angegeben:


> (19)​Auch in der Marienburger Straße, neben dem Spielplatz Marie, bauen *sich* 22 Familien ein Wohnhaus zum Selbstkostenpreis.



"Sich" ist also hier als Anschluss an eine Valenz des Verbs angegeben, wenn ich es richtig verstehe.

... und ein Beispiel mit "für":


> Bislang hat das Unternehmen rund 1 400 Windkraftanlagen *für Kunden im In- und Ausland *gebaut. (Berliner Zeitung, 23.01.2007, S. 9)



Edit: Es gibt jeweils sehr viele Beispiele und Bedeutungen, die beschrieben werden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das sind völlig verschiedene Dinge! Der freie Dativ wird nicht durch das Verb regiert und ist nicht Teil eine möglichen Valenzplans. Freie Dative sind keine Objekte.


Genau das hatte ich schon in #6 und #8/9 geschrieben, woraufhin das dann von einigen zerredet wurde ..... 




JClaudeK said:


> Unterschied  zwischen _einem* fakultativen* Dativobjekt_  und einem _freien Dativ_


Darum ging's in #59.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Genau das hatte ich schon in #6 und #8/9 geschrieben, woraufhin das dann von einigen zerredet wurde .....


Da fehlte eben noch was: Es gibt Dative, die eindeutig doch Objekte (und damit keine freien Dative) sind und trotzdem fakultativ und das musste geklärt werden. Es gibt zwei Lösungen: Entweder drei Sorten von Dativen zu definieren oder zu sagen, Dativobjekte seien immer obligatorisch und dafür für die betreffenden Verben zusätzliche Valenzpläne zu postulieren: Jeweils einen mit und einen ohne das betreffendende Dativobjekt. Kommt letztendlich aufs Selbe hinaus, aber @Kajjos Beschreibung mit den zusätzlichen Valenzplänen ist eleganter und ist erklärungskräftiger als meine mit den drei Typen und das war dann auch die Schlussfolgerung aus unserer Diskussion in #40:


berndf said:


> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that makes a lot of sense to me and covers the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> And that reconciles most of the the descriptions discussed in this thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Könntest Du bitte auch erklären, welchen Unterschied Du zwischen _einem fakultativen Dativobjekt_ und einem _freien Dativ _machst?
> Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied 🤔 und finde nirgends diese Unterscheidung. Sind freie Angaben nicht _ipso facto_ fakultiv?


Wenn es keinen Unterschied gibt, dann ist der freie Dativ zugleich ein fakultatives Dativobjekt. Es wäre dann nur eine andere Bezeichnung.

Aber: Es wurde von den Anhängern der Bezeichnung "Freier Dativ" immer betont, es sei kein Objekt.

Demnach ist der eigentliche Unterschied: Ein  Objekt ist ein notwendiges oder ein fakultatives Objekt. Es wird vom Verb regiert.
Man kann theoretisch Valenzpläne aufstellen, die sich beim selben Verb unterscheiden.

Ich baue. - nur eine Valenz.
Ich baue ein Haus - zwei Valenzen
Ich baue ihm ein Haus - drei Valenzen.


Wenn es kein Objekt ist, ist es ein freier Dativ. Dazu darf es nicht vom Verb abhängen.

Beispiel: Geh mir ja nicht fort!=Geh du mir mal fort! - Dativ, aber es hat keine Verbindung zum Verb, sondern stellt eine Verstärkung der Drohung dar. "Mir" hat dabei eher die Funktion einer Verstärkung der Redewendung statt die eines Objektes.

---
Im Valenzplan von "gehen" ist ein Objekt wie "mir" nur in wenigen Fällen vorhanden:

Beispiel:
gehen (Elektronisches Valenzwörterbuch deutscher Verben)
_*jemandem *um den Bart gehen_

Er geht mir um den Bart - ist zwar eine Redensart, aber nach dem Valenzplan von "gehen" ist "mir" ein Objekt.

Analog müsste das auch bei "Es geht mir auf die Nerven" so sein.


----------



## Kajjo

fabio407 said:


> a) the verb is transitive (not ditransitive). Its meaning is "to write something". Then its only object (the only nominal phrase that is required, in this valency of it) is the accusative one;


Just as a side-note: The accusative object does not necessarily need to be a nominal phrase. For example, there are object clauses that can act as accusative object. The case of the object clause is still governed by the verb and appears in the question you would ask to receive the object as answer.

_Er hat doch geschrieben/gesagt, dass er nicht kommt. <object clause underlined>_



fabio407 said:


> b) "an ihren Freund" is a prepositional object, or "Präpositionalobjek" (it is the object of the preposition, not of the verb, and that's why it can be ommited);


No, that notion is wrong. Prepositional objects are also governed by the verb. They are real objects. The verb governs the prepositional object and that includes the preposition, which in turn governs the case. 

Many verbs can govern a variety of prepositional objects. In many cases, prepositional objects are facultative.



fabio407 said:


> ditransitive


I recommend not to use this terminology in German linguistics. German has genitive, dative, accusative and prepositional objects and "ditransitive" as special case for acc+dat is not really helpful.



fabio407 said:


> Its meaning is "to write something to someone" and therefore two objects are required: the dative and the accusative ones;


Yes.



fabio407 said:


> "ihrem Freund" is a dative object (classified as "Rezipient" type in Duden Grammar), so that is cannot be ommited without changing the meaning of the verb (that, in this valency of it, is not "to write something", but "to write something to someone");


Yes, right! That would be my analysis using two distinct valence plans.



fabio407 said:


> in the possible sentence "Jule schreibt." (possiblie answer to the question "What is Jule doing now?"), the verb in instransitive. Its meaning is "to be writing (at the moment in which the sentence is said)";


Yes, basically you are right, but the notion of progressive aspect is wrong. The intransitive verb can be used in any tense and without progressive aspect.

_Jule hat geschrieben!
Wer schreibt, bleibt._


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> What is the difference?
> And are you saying there's no way to rewrite "Ich sagte him die Wahrheit" periphrastically (using a preposition)?


_Ich sagte ihm die Wahrheit. = I told him the truth. 
Ich sagte die Wahrheit zu ihm. = I addressed him when I told the truth. _


----------



## fabio407

Kajjo said:


> No, that notion is wrong. Prepositional objects are also governed by the verb. They are real objects. The verb governs the prepositional object and that includes the preposition, which in turn governs the case.
> Many verbs can govern a variety of prepositional objects. In many cases, prepositional objects are facultative.



Thank you!

Very interesting! I though the noun would be the object because the preposition --  not the verb -- governs its case. OK. Understood.




> *Ergänzungen: Subjekt und Objekte* [ Walter Heuer ]
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Ergänzungen hängen von Verben oder von Adjektiven ab. Das Verb oder das Adjektiv legt dabei fest,
> 
> in welchem Fall die Ergänzung steht (bei Präpositionalgruppen: welche Präposition zu wählen ist).
> 
> 
> 
> In den folgenden Beispielen weist die Ergänzung mit dem Nomen Igel je nach Verb eine unterschiedliche Form auf:
> 
> 
> 
> Ergänzung im Nominativ (Subjekt): Ines tut _der Igel_ leid.
> 
> Ergänzung im Akkusativ (Akkusativobjekt): Ines pflegt _den Igel_.
> 
> Ergänzung im Dativ (Dativobjekt): Ines hilft _dem Igel_.
> 
> Ergänzung im Genitiv (Genitivobjekt): Ines nimmt sich _des Igels_ an.
> 
> Ergänzung in Form einer Präpositionalgruppe: Ines kümmert sich _um den Igel_.
> 
> 
> 
> Beispiele für Ergänzungen bei Adjektiven:
> 
> 
> 
> Ergänzung im Akkusativ (Akkusativobjekt): Herbert ist _den Lärm_ gewohnt.
> 
> Ergänzung im Dativ (Dativobjekt): Herbert ist _dem Lärm_ nicht zugetan.
> 
> Ergänzung im Genitiv (Genitivobjekt): Herbert ist _des Lärms_ überdrüssig.
> 
> Ergänzung in Form einer Präpositionalgruppe: Herbert ist zornig _über den Larm_.



I guess in  "Ines kümmert sich _um den Igel_." one has an example of a prepositional object. I wonder why the author didn't use "Präpositionalobjekt" between brackets afer "'n Form einer Präpositionalgruppe" as in the previous lines. 

According to the next quoted text, "für John", in my original post, would not be classified as a prepositional object, but, if I understood it correctly, as an "ähnliche Präpositongruppe".

I've bolded some parts of it:



> Die Objekte sind entweder obligatorisch (1) oder fakultativ (2): [ Helig/Buscha ]
> 
> 
> 
> (1)
> 
> Er zeigt ihm _den Weg._ —► *Er zeigt ihm.
> 
> Der Arbeitskollege erweist_ ihm_ Hilfe. —► *Der Arbeitskollege erweist Hilfe.
> 
> Die Bevölkerung gedenkt_ der Opfer des Grubenunglücks. _—> *Die Bevölkerung gedenkt.
> 
> Der Dozent verweist auf_ seinen_ Artikel. —► *Der Dozent verweist.
> 
> 
> 
> (2)
> 
> Er liest_ ein Buch. _—► Er liest.
> 
> Der Student hilft_ seinem Freund. _—► Der Student hilft.
> 
> Er erinnert sich_ seines Freundes. _—► Er erinnert sieh.
> 
> Er wartet_ auf seine Eltern. _—► Er wartet.
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Anmerkung:
> 
> Der freie Dativ und ähnliche Präpositionalgruppen werden nicht als Objekt, sondern als sekundäres Satzglied angesehen (vgl. 10.3.5).*


*[...]*


> *10.3.5 -- Sekundäre Satzglieder*
> 
> Unter primären Satzgliedern werden solche verstanden, die vom Prädikat des (von dessen Valenz) determiniert sind (Subjekt, Objektiv, Prädikativ, z. T. Averbialbestimmung) und nicht von einer Grundstruktur abgeleitet werden können, weil sie selbst Bestandteile dieser Grundstruktur sind. Sekundäre Satzglieder sind dagegen die solche, die nicht direkt vom Prädikat des Satzes (von dessen Valenz) determiniert, vielmehr von einer anderen Grundstruktur ableitbar und deshalb nur lose mit dem finiten Verb verbunden sind. Nach ihrer Abhängigkeit sind — außer den Attributen – sekundäre Satzglieder zum ganzen Satz un solche zu einzelnen Gliedern im Satz zu untersheiden.





> [ Only this sentence is from Tandem Verlag's Grammar: "Generell sind sekundäre Satzglieder, die sich auf den gesamten Satz beziehen, fakultaitiv." ]





> 10.3.5.1 Sekundäre Satzglieder zum Satz
> 
> 1. Die auf den gesamten Satz bezogenen sekundären Satzglieder zeigen folgende Abhängigkeitsstruktur:
> 
> Er trägt seiner Mutter  das Gepäck.
> 
> 2. Die auf den gesamten Satz bezogenen sekundären Satzglieder können durch folgende Stellungsglieder repräsentiert werden:
> 
> (1) Substantiv (oder substantivisches Pronomen) im Dativ:
> 
> Er trägt seiner Mutter (ihr) das Gepäck.
> Der Schlüssel fiel dem Jungen (ihm) ins Wasser.
> Falle mir nicht!
> 
> (2) Modalwort:
> 
> Er hat uns leider nicht informiert.
> Vielleicht ist er in den Urlaub gefahren.
> 
> (3) Präposition + Substantiv (oder substantivisches Pronomen):
> 
> Er trägt für seine Mutter (für sie) das Gepäck.
> Er ist zu unserem Bedauern nicht angereist.
> 
> 3. Die auf den gesamten Satz bezogenen sekundären Satzglieder sind frei:
> 
> Er trägt für seine Mutter das Gepäck. —► Er trägt das Gepäck.
> 
> Anmerkungen:
> 
> (1) Bei den Substantiven im Dativ handelt es sich um verschiedene Arten des „freien Dativs" (d. h. des Dativs, der nicht Objekt ist), und zwar um den Dativus commodi, den Dativus incommodi, den Dativ des Zustandsträgers, den Dativ des Maßstabs und den ethischen Dativ (vgl. dazu genauer 2.4.5.4 unter 3.), *bei der Verbindung von Präposition + Substantiv um Paraphrasen für die freien Dative oder die Modalwörter.*





It seems that this part is crucial: "bei der Verbindung von Präposition + Substantiv um Paraphrasen für die freien Dative oder die Modalwörter." I could not understand it.

I'm wondering whether this criterion could be applied:

a) in the case of "Ines kümmert sich _um den Igel_.",  the sentences  " *Ines kümmert sich." could not be semantically complete sentences; to answer to "What is Ines doing right now?". As in " *Er zeigt ihm." in the text quoted above.  Then, the use of the prepositional phrases is mandatory, they are "_primären Satzglieder_" and, consequently, prepositional objects;

b) in the cases of "Er trägt _für seine Mutter _das Gepäck.", the sentence "Er trägt das Gepäck." would be a semantically complete sentence without the prepostitional phrase, as "Ich baue ein Haus." (my original post).  Then, the prepositional phrases "fur seine Mütter" and "für John" are _Sekundäre Satzglieder_ and, consequently, "Präposition + Substantiv" [see 2(3) above], but not prepositional objects.


If that is correct, in which the syntatic function would be classified the prepositional phrases "für John" and "für seine Mütter"? Unfortunately, it's not explained in the other subchapters of that grammar. Only as "_Sekundäre Satzglieder_"?

* By the way, just a clarification because I've used the test again in this post and it was used in a certain way in the last text quoted. I didn't mean in my previous post that every intransitive verb would convey the ideia of continuity, but that every verb that conveys the ideia of an activity in itself (as reading, running, writing) would be semantically complete when used to answer a question like "What is he doing now?", as "He is reading (a novel, a book, a newspaper, the object is not required. He's reading something is the idea).", so that in these situations, the verb would not require an object and, then, would be intransitive. That question is only a test to see if the verb would convey by itself a complete sense. This is not case, for example, of a verb like fill: "He is filling." (filling what?); "A: Is he filling the tank? B: He's filling *it*.").


----------



## fabio407

I've found the answer here : "für John" works as Präpositivkomplement.


----------

